# Verminators Bow Mania



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey if you want some good laughs and footage go check out this video. Granted it doesn't have a whole lot of tips for calling and setting up but I think it was worth 15 bucks. I suggest you all at least borrow it to watch what Rick Paillet calls his "One in a Million Bow Shot". Unreal!

I don't even bowhunt and I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've said it once and i'll say it again a bow kill on a called in coyote is IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They also have a few killed bobcats on there and even a fox. It's pretty impressive as Brad said.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i seen one bocat hunt on tv that the guy shoot with a bow. when he hit it, the cat jumped like 3 ft in the air


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw on TV once where guys were shooting pheasants with bows. They had these HUGE fletchings on the arrows so they only went like 30 yards then fell straight down so they could find the arrows. They didn't get many birds but they got a few.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

we're a little off the subject fallguy, but just a quick question. anyone know if it's legal to shoot pheasants with a bow in ND?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

the flu flu arrows. i got alot of them. i want to go goose huntin with my bow and see if i can get one. im sure its ok to shoot them with a bow in nd but dont quote me.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i've got a double bull DVD where they smoke some geese with bows. they are hunting close to town, like near a golf course so they can't use shotguns. they set up the blinds and dekes and wait for the geese to land in them. they shoot quite a few on the ground, but they never shoot at any out of the air.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Somebody talked about this this fall. I guess you CAN shoot geese with a bow. Supposedly it says in the regs. I am guessing it would say in the upland game bird regs.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah probably. i'm just too lazy right now to look it up. reading takes so much energy out of me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/smallgameguide.html

Go there and look at LEGAL WEAPONS. Looks like you can try it out Kase. Good luck!


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

They shoot Swans in Eastern North Carolina with bows all the time. It's become a pretty good sport and alot of writing about it.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fallguy

i have shot one with my bow before :lol: . i thought i had read somewhere that it was legal, but i didn't wanna cock off on here until i was 100% sure. i snuck up on it and shot it on the ground. it was this fall...like the second weekend of the season. we were up north bowhunting and we were moving some treestands around in the middle of the day. we saw this pheasant and he didn't look too spooky. didn't have the shotgun with but i had my bow. i shot it from like 1 yard...damn near right at my feet. he held really, really tight.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow thats pretty good Kase. 1 yard? You should have just stabbed him with your arrow!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i could have. i saw it duck down into the grass next to a round bale and i snuck around the opposite side of the bale. when i peeked around it i thought he had evaded me somehow, turns out he just ducked so far down that he damn near disappeared. i drew back and let him have it. but yeah...i seriously could've just stabbed him with the arrow. young bird...instict is to just tuck in and hold tight!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah those pheasants. They are my second favorite things to hunt, behind coyotes. I have so much fun watching Papapetes dog and my father in law's friends dog flush them up. We had this big mature pheasant this year hold so tight that my father in law had to virtually kick the bird right in front of the dogs nose to get him up. We never did get him as he flew between us and the dog. He looked like a nice old bird though. It was a banner pheasant year!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

anyone ever try killing a prairie chicken or sharptail with a bow? i tried all fall, and never could connect. got alot of shots though, 20- 30 yds.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Where were you hunting prairie chickens at?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

nebraska. i guide in the fall, so i get alot of opportunities. do you guys have alot of grouse?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Another decent DVD to get for watching bow kills is also Predator Termination.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

My cousin bought the Verminatior Bowmania video. We got some good laughs out of it. I'm still trying to figure out why he was trying to chronograph his bow down range. OH well it was funny. All in all it was a good video I think.

Justin


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

neb bo

we have a decent amount of sharptails up here, but i wouldn't say a lot. they're pretty spotty too. some areas of the eastern part of the state hold a lot more than others. the further west you go the more you'll run into also.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Talking about bird hunting with a bow reminds me of when I was a kid. My dad bought me one of those cheap bows you used to get at the 5 and dime. Probably about 20lb pull at the most... well I shot at anything and everything with that thing. One day I spyed a fieldlark about 75 to 100 yds away in the front yard. I lobbed one at it and I mean lobbed. I probably shot as high as I did long and somehow hit the fieldlark. Damn thing flew off half hearted with the arrow stuck in him. Luckiest shot I've ever made. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL I am guessing he was not as "happy as a lark"

My cousin bought a new bow setup this fall. I don't remember the details but he spent about 900 dollars on it. On his cellphone he has pictures of a 13 lined ground squirrell he shot with it as it was running in his yard. The arrow stuck in the ground and the squirrell was stuck halfway on the arrow trying to run away!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fallguy

i've played that game too. i used to bait birds in the back yard and tag them with an arrow. one time a big 'ol squirrel wandered in there and he got it too, only the arrow didn't pin him to the ground. it went through him about half way up the shaft. he flipped and spun for a couple seconds and then got his footing and ran hell bent for a hole in the fence. he got his head through the gap but the 14 inches of carbon shaft sticking out on both sides stopped him dead when it hit the fence. i do have a couple bird kills on video though.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what about chickens?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

not sure about prarie chickens. personally, i have never seen one. i'm sure there are a few around, but it's probably an accident if they're wandering around ND. i could be wrong. someone correct me if i am. i really don't do a lot of upland hunting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken prairie chickens are native to ND. They were hunted down to very small numbers and therefore became protected. Either last year or the year before their numbers got high enough again that the Game and Fish allowed for a small number of them to be hunted. I think it was 50 birds or so (a very small number). They also had designated areas of the state in which you could hunt, and you had to apply for a lottery lisence. Some of the areas were just west of Grand Forks. All of this was accomplished by providing the correct habitat over many years.

It's late, I am going to bed, so I'm not looking any of this up for accuracy. I'm going off of memory. If I'm wrong on any of this please clear it up. :wink:


----------

